# To Young?



## Adriane (Jan 21, 2009)

My oldest child, who is 9 (almost 10) is the biggest bookworm that I have ever met.  She wants a Kindle.  Do you think that she is to young.  I wish there was a way to search books on Amazon by age range.  I know that a few of the books that she has read were in a kindle version.  She has read a few on mine.  It is the only thing that she wants for her birthday (which is in May).

We are moving to Korea (my husband is an army officer) in June and I thought a Kindle would be easier than lugging books with us.  I know that we will not be able to use whispernet while there, but we can download them and transfer them.  We will still have an American address, etc.

What do you all think?  Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

*sits on to of his fingers*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Adriane said:


> My oldest child, who is 9 (almost 10) is the biggest bookworm that I have ever met. She wants a Kindle. Do you think that she is to young. I wish there was a way to search books on Amazon by age range. I know that a few of the books that she has read were in a kindle version. She has read a few on mine. It is the only thing that she wants for her birthday (which is in May).
> 
> We are moving to Korea (my husband is an army officer) in June and I thought a Kindle would be easier than lugging books with us. I know that we will not be able to use whispernet while there, but we can download them and transfer them. We will still have an American address, etc.
> 
> What do you all think? Thank you!


Buy it. If she wants it she'll take care of it. If she is really a bookworm, she'll take advantage of the free books that are out there (classics and so on) which don't require Whispernet. When I was her age, I was reading way ahead of my age/grade.

Lots of people who are overseas say how expensive it is to get books. If you husband is an officer, I assume there is a base and library so books might be more accessible, but the Kindle will give her another option.

When I was young, and my parents gave me the presents I really really wanted...those are the ones I remember with great fondness. I say go for it.

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Only you can know if she is old enough for a Kindle.  If she respects and takes care of her books, she should be able to use a Kindle.  Maybe you could share one?

I don't know much about what a 10 year old reads.  Maybe you could do a search on Amazon to see if you can find Kindle books that she would be interested in.  

DecalGirl has a really cute pink skin she might like


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

There's a chance that the base library may have Ereaders for checkout. When I lived overseas (Misawa), the base library had ereaders available with about 25-50 book uploaded on it, but that was five years ago. If the base does offer ebooks, they usually are checked out and have a waiting list for them.

As for being old enough, that depends on what you think.

My parents took into consideration on how I took care of my phone (over the last five years I've had two phones, one lasting 4 years and still functional..just no service) and my first laptop (had since 2001 and still works) to determine whether or not I was responsible enough for a Kindle and a laptop for college...and at that point I was 19. I also had to list what I was going to use it for (books, store notes...), specify that no one was to borrow it, and specify where they wouldn't go (left out downstairs, left in my car, no where near where there is large bodies of water and so forth.)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *sits on to of his fingers*


You crack me up!!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I also had to list what I was going to use it for (books, store notes...), specify that no one was to borrow it, and specify where they wouldn't go (left out downstairs, left in my car, no where that has large bodies of water and so forth.)


Vegas makes a great point, guidelines and boundaries are always good.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It depends on the resposibilty of the child.  

If she takes good care and has respect for and appreciates the value of high priced electronics; then she is not "too" young.  HOWEVER, that being said; I would set ground rules and rest assured, she would be made well aware that it can be taken away at any time at your discretion.


----------



## Adriane (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you!  I have found that you can search amazon by children's chapters books, but the Twilight Series is even on there and I would not allow her to read it.  My daughter is very mature and responsible, she even has her own laptop.  I wish there was a way to put safety measures on it like you can on laptops.  I am going to talk to my husband more, but I think I am going to get her one, but not let her download any books herself.

Thank you again for your insights.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Adriana:  YOU control the account; the purchases go on your account so the child can't purchase anything you don't approve of.  I would do the ordering; make the child write down a list and allow a few choices at a time.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I think that's a wonderful idea. I think most kids that are voracious readers seem to be more mature. It seems like the biggest worry is are there enough acceptable books for her at her age.

But over all, even if there aren't a lot right now, I think over the next year more will come available and it seems a good bet that you will at least be able to get her more books to read because of the Kindle as opposed to trying to find enough for her on base.

She may have a harder time making the transition to living there if she can't find many DTB in English since she is so used to reading often. It seems like the Kindle is a really great option. 

Get her started on classics early. She may really enjoy many of them.

Lynn M


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

drenee said:


> You crack me up!!!


It's my way.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's my way.


To funny.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Jeff said:


> To funny.


Now that is to much you guys. To comments is quite enough!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Adriane,  my (just turned) 11 year old boy is my voracious reader.  Would love to get him a Kindle too, but the books he reads are not available.
In a perfect world I could get him to read some of the classics (NOT!)

IF your daughter would read the classics and IF you think she is responsible AND careful enough, then by all means get her one!
Is there anything better to instill in our kids than a love of reading?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Jeff said:


> To funny.


Hah! Made you laugh! *does the Victory Dance*


----------



## Jack C (Dec 26, 2008)

I want to be funny, to! 

dang it. missed again   to late!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Adriane, 

By the way, I love your avatar


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Adriane,

My children at that age weren’t responsible enough for a delicate piece of equipment like a Kindle. My son broke everything he touched and my daughter wasn’t much better. That’s not to say that your child would not be able to take care of a Kindle, and I agree that the gift of books is incomparable.

Your husband is a hero to us all.


Jeff


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah..  my 10 year old daughter wants one too.. I laughed at her.. We just got her a laptop and we'll see how well she takes care of that before we even consider a Kindle.  

I was surprised at the number of books that are available for tweens on the Kindle.  All of the Warriors books are just a few of the over 1500 kids (9-12 years old) books.  

Twilight for kids?  no, not really. I know it's YA but my 10 year old is NOT YA..


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree that it will depend on your daughter and how careful she is with electronics. Some kids, even if they seem responsible, seem to break them constantly. If you do get it for her, you may want to set limits on where she can take it. For example, you may not want her to take it to school or friends' houses. While she may be careful, other kids may not.

I also agree that you should set her up on your account. If she's confident enough to look through Amazon on her own, she could maybe set up a Wish List of the books she'd like, and you can then review them together before buying.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Guys...behave...lol.

Adriane:  
Mom of 4: 
nickih75 

I wouldn't rule out the classics:  Boys: Tom Sawyer, Huck Finn, Oliver Twist, Moby Dick.  Girls:  Little Women, Anne of Green Gables Series etc...  I suggest looking at feedbooks.com and manybooks.net; see what they have to offer and then make a decision.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

don't forget Nancy Drew or Harriet the Spy
Althought they may not be free...or maybe available on the K, I think its a good read for the youth.
When I was nine, I was big fan of the American Girls Series...Recently they have been coming out with the movies. They cover different girls from different eras.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Jeff said:


> My children at that age weren't responsible enough for a delicate piece of equipment like a Kindle.


Heck, my kid is 17 and she's not responsible enough. But there are many 10 year olds that are. I'm hoping she gets one!


----------



## Bluejarzen (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm not a parent so take my opinion with a grain of salt but as far as I'm concerned your only question should be "can she handle the Kindle without breaking it?". Past that, anything goes. Just be glad she is a reader as too many children can't be bothered to read at all. If a Kindle can help nurture and grow her passion for reading then don't even hesitate. If you're worried about what she'll read than let her know she'll have to okay every download by you. Check the Kindle every once in awhile to make sure she doesn't find something that is too advanced/adult and she'll be just fine. 
Like the other posters have said, take full advantage of the classics and free stuff out there. Plus, don't give her the login to Amazon and she can't get access to anything without whispernet, which she wont have. This way, YOU have to be there to approve all downloads. 
Just my 2¢


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was the most persnickity, meticulous kid you could imagine (as a result, I have spent alot of my adult life as a recovering perfectionist!) so the Kindle would have been safe in my hands at 10. A bigger problem was the "unauthorized reading." You should read the children's book thread for funny stories about that! A couple of us were reading *Portnoy's Complaint* at very young ages and one girl had *Peyton Place* covered in brown paper and labeled *Ivanhoe*. So obviously the unauthorized reading problem is nothing new. LOL. The Kindle may be good for that since you can review what's on the device and what she is downloading. But keep in mind, kids will read what they want to read, authorized or not!

I was just trying to remember what I was reading at 10. I had book of Edgar Allen Poe stories that I loved. I also really enjoyed fairy tales and folk tales from other countries -- Norway, Japan, Russia, etc.-- and had whole books of those. These are the sort of things I know you can find at Feedbooks.com. I think I read *Gone With the Wind* when I was 12. That's at feedbooks, too (I downloaded it).

Like I said in my earlier post, if I were your daughter, I'd be thrilled with a Kindle and treat it with respect and care.

L


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

What Leslie said! The only real issue is whether she will be careful handling the kindle. Since you will be overseas and she won't be able to use whispernet you don't need to worry about her downloading books without your knowledge. As long as she doesn't have your Amazon password, she'll need you to help her download books to the computer.

And there are tons of classics she might enjoy!


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

ohh.. just had a thought.. LOL When/If v2.0 of the Kindle comes out.. I'll buy that for ME giving this one to the kid..  

But in all seriousness if you think she can handle it and it will certainly cost less to move that then all of your books then I'd go ahead and get it for her.  I don't know that my 10 could be trusted to take care of it based on past experiences with her.


----------



## Adriane (Jan 21, 2009)

I think that we have decided to get her one, but I am going to wait until closer to May to see if the 2.0 comes out and then I will get it for me and give her mine.  Thank you for all of your input, I appreciate it.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Adriane,

You'll love Korea.  I spent a few weeks there on two separate business trips to Seoul in 2005.  I loved it.  You are quite fortunate that you have an accompanied trip.  I'll surmise your husband is a field grade officer, as I don't believe company grade officers warrant accompanied tours.  I was in the Army from 1983-1997 (enlisted and officer, active and reserve) and got out as a Captain.

Tell your husband thanks from our family.  My youngest twin son has a heart for the entire military and you are always in his prayers (as well as ours).

John


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Adriane, I was just browsing through the Kindle books at Amazon and it looks like they have a bunch of the Ramona books by Beverly Cleary, as well as The Mouse and The Motorcycle (I loved that one), and other great books (and they all seem to hover at around $4.79 or less). So if you decide to buy your daughter a Kindle (I would've loved one when I was her age, and as much as I loved books, I would've taken great care of it, too), it looks like you'll be able to find plenty of books for her (as well as all of the free classics that people have mentioned above!). 

     (just to name a few)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Adrianne - I would not wait for the V2, it may not come out even this year - and if you wait too long you might miss the chance to get a kindle in time to take it with you. Just look at all the people on the KB waiting impatiently for theirs.

I think the kids who read a lot are responsible, I certainly was, for books anyway. Don't listen to Jeff, his kids belong to him and they would not be responsible at any age  but I am glad you have decided to get one, just don't wait too long.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have 2 children, 2 stepchildren and 9 grandchildren ranging from age 3 months - 16 years old. My 10 year old grandson reads more than the 12 year old or 16 year old. He is in gifted classes and loves the computer. If he asked for one I would not hesitate to buy him one. He takes care of and treasures his things. I know that at that age I would have loved the Kindle, because I have always been a reader. I loved the classics and was at the library weekly. You can monitor what is put on the Kindle and check it regularly to make sure nothing that you don't approve of is on it. I know my daughter checks her boys cell phones and watches what they are doing on the internet. 

Good luck in Korea and God Bless your husband for what he does.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I was the most persnickity, meticulous kid you could imagine (as a result, I have spent alot of my adult life as a recovering perfectionist!) so the Kindle would have been safe in my hands at 10. A bigger problem was the "unauthorized reading."
> 
> L


LOL, that was me growing up. Wouldn't have to worry if I broke it but you'd better be sure I couldn't access amazon with it as the credit card would be maxed out within months at the rate I read as a kid! 

Theresam


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> LOL, that was me growing up. Wouldn't have to worry if I broke it but you'd better be sure I couldn't access amazon with it as the credit card would be maxed out within months at the rate I read as a kid!
> 
> Theresam


One thing I wish they would make available is the ability to disable the one-click from Kindles - like some setting in your amazon account that could turn on or off one-click for individual Kindles you have registered. it would definitely open up more markets.


----------



## Adriane (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you for all of your supportive comments regarding the military.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

The only thing I can think of to add to all of this is if you get her a Kindle, get the extra "handling" insurance from SquareTrade.com.  I'm not irresponsible, but I am a klutz, so when I got my Kindle extended warranty, I opted for the extra coverage.  It says on their site "include{s} damage from liquid spills, item drops, or any other accidental damage."  I think it cost me an extra $25.  I think it well worth the cost to me, I've killed a laptop by losing my coffee cup over it.  In fact, I wish I'd known about this when I got my new laptop, I'd have covered it, too.

Just my 2 cents  

Katiekat


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for that info on SquareTrade.  I just purchased a warranty with ADH for my yet-to-arrive Kindle (so I would be within the 30-day purchase period).


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> Don't listen to Jeff, his kids belong to him and they would not be responsible at any age


I sent a copy of your post to my 44 year old daughter, who is an attorney, and my 36 year old son. who is a computer engineer. She wants to know your address for legal service and he has offered to fix your computer for you.


Spoiler



<Just kidding>


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I sent a copy of your post to my 44 year old daughter, who is an attorney, and my 36 year old son. who is a computer engineer. She wants to know your address for legal service and he has offered to fix your computer for you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Now if I just lived in the states! LOL


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

TM said:


> One thing I wish they would make available is the ability to disable the one-click from Kindles - like some setting in your amazon account that could turn on or off one-click for individual Kindles you have registered. it would definitely open up more markets.


That would be a selling point for getting my niece one on my account. I'd get my daughter one but by the time she arrives and is old enough who knows what amazon will have out by then and hopefully an option to disable 1 click for those who want to restirct purchases for others on their account!

theresam


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

And an ability to control what documents can be moved to a specific Kindle. I am sure most adults have books that they do not want kids to be able to read.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The one big thing that my parents did right was not trying to control my reading.  I believe that people read what they are interested in, and ready for.  If they weren't ready, they wouldn't be interested.  My parents did try to keep me from finding out anything about sex (which failed, of course), and even cut out the biology diagrams in the encyclopedia.  Crazy!

My world has been enlarged because of reading.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

My parents controlled my reading. They only allowed me to read books that they thought were appropriate for my maturity level. They would not have allowed me to read erotica at 10 just like they would not allow me to play violent video games or watch R rated movies at the age of 10. I don't remember ever picking something that my parents said I could not read (not true for music, tv, and movies) so that was never an issue. Maybe it was because I knew better then to pick up a book that they would object to, but I doubt it. I did my darndest to not let my parents hear half of the songs on Purple Rain because I knew it would be confiscated. I was right, my Mom heard Darling Niki and that album was gone before the song ended.

By the time I was in my mid-teens I didn't have to run books past my parents any more and could read whatever I wanted. 

It is a practice I have every intention of continuing with my kids. There are thousands of good books out there for kids to read without exposing them to language or behavior that the parents deem to be inappropriate. I might not agree with what someone else considers inappropriate but I know what I think is inappropriate. It will not prevent kids from being exposed to some of what I deem inappropriate, there are too many other places for kids to go, but I can limit their exposure.


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a 10 year old DD and will probably get her a Kindle for her birthday in May.  Because you'll be overseas I would definitely get your DD one, with conditions.  The conditions, of course, depend on your daughter and her habits and would include things like only use it at home, a heads-up when she orders etc.  I don't control her reading at all (my DD) and would be mostly concerned about the costs.

Good luck in Korea!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*jmeaders: * Just out of_ curiosity_; how much in total with the ADH did your Square Trade plan cost you?

The reason why I ask: is that I was the first person to warranty my Kindle with Square Trade back in the day. After getting my plan, I then made a grand announcement on the forum about Square Trade with ADH for Kindle; getting newbies on board. From there, gladly, it snowballed and there are a bunch of us with the plan.

At the time I purchased my plan, Square Trade *didn't* even have a category for the Kindle and they put it through under (I think) PDA and it cost me $98. Some time later, once they figured things out, they gave the Kindle a category, so to speak; and it cost way less. I sent SquareTrade an email saying that I felt cheated and they said sorry, but there was nothing they could do.

So just out of curiosity, I was wondering how much lower (than my cost of $9 the plan is currently. I still have *no* regrets and would purchase it again; because it does provide peace of mind; though, I am extremely cautious with my Kindle anyway.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

$74.99 (includes the $25 ADH charge).  I chose other electronics and then renamed the device to Kindle.  I've faxed them my invoice so they have that.  I figure I'll update the factory warranty section once I have my Kindle as they may want the serial number.


----------



## Cillasi (Nov 11, 2008)

The Kindle isn't sturdy enough for most adults.  I'd be very careful buying one for a pre-teen or even for most teenagers!  Heck, there are some adults I wouldn't let touch my Kindle!  

While you should definitely set rules for its use, etc., you also have to know that it may get broken anyway.  Kids don't think the same way adults do, and putting the kindle into a backpack between two 12-pound books may seem like a good idea for safeguarding it, not realizing that the weight may crush the screen.  But of course, all of our kids are too smart to do a boneheaded thing like that, right?...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

jmeaders:  Thanks for your reply.  I can live with the $98.  Well worth it!!!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been living on federal lands (National Parks for me)since 1988. my kids were born in this time period. When we arrived here my 3rd grader was entering his 3rd school. we decided to slow our moves. I have never been in the same place this long. anyway when we get an offer for a move or befor in the consideration we can names of people in area to interview. I am sure you have done that . See what technology is available. See what "Library" can offer. I am late in entering into this thread. My kids 10 and 15 would be fine with the kindle but we have an awsome small community for readers there is no shortage of books for kids. That is an individual call. As for screening I dont. Have a wonderful time and keep safe in Korea.

Sylvia
Sylvia


----------

